# Portland Indiana Swap Meet



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 12, 2016)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0ahUKEwiB-97K8O3NAhWJTSYKHYCtCGIQFggMMAE&url=http://vintagemotorbikeclub.org/events/&usg=AFQjCNEqLEu5pJBNlerlmJpJOfT6bUeKcg  A lot of bikes there also


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jul 12, 2016)

Looks like Friday morning for us. Not looking to buy much but you never know!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes never know what might be there , How is Saturday there , is that the best day or picked over by then


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 12, 2016)

From what I've been told by the regulars you need to get there earlier in the week. By the weekend I'm told its a done deal. V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 12, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> From what I've been told by the regulars you need to get there earlier in the week. By the weekend I'm told its a done deal. V/r Shawn




This is one meet where that's not really the case. Folks are still rolling in each day including Fri & Sat. And I've seen some nice stuff come in on those days. Its just such a damn big meet there's always things overlooked, Saturday the place is packed, lots of buyers come in, I've even seen the Police who patrol the meet stop & buy things!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 12, 2016)

Flat Tire said:


> This is one meet where that's not really the case. Folks are still rolling in each day including Fri & Sat. And I've seen some nice stuff come in on those days. Its just such a damn big meet there's always things overlooked, Saturday the place is packed, lots of buyers come in, I've even seen the Police who patrol the meet stop & buy things!





I guess I misunderstood ?  I know a few bike guys, to include Don, that do this one regularly and have been told its  good one--well except for last year when you had to go by boat! V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 12, 2016)

Shawn, I used to tell folks its over by the weekend to, but that's cause I always got there early and left on the official start date. Once I started staying longer I realized some folks are still rolling in! I think its just that after camping in 90+ degree weather for 4 days or so you just feel like it's over, ha! Except last year, when I thought we were all gonna drown!!! Haha


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes last year was my first time going and what a mess it was .


----------



## KevinM (Jul 15, 2016)

I hope the weather is nice. I plan on roughing it Thurs-Sat out there.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 17, 2016)

So it gets started early in the week than the Thursday start date I'm finding ,  what's the first day it would be worth going to


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 17, 2016)

ANY CABERS TAKE PICS YET AT PORTLAND, IND,  VMBC MEET YET?


----------



## KevinM (Jul 18, 2016)

Hear alot of the regulars from Memory Lane are there right now.


----------

